# What About This De Ville



## Fox Mulder (Jul 13, 2011)

Good evening, chaps.

Can I get your (much respected) opinions on this De Ville, please. I'm in the market for a vintage Omega but I'm on a limited budget.

Is the price right, or too much?

Also it seems to have a small mark near the 12 o clock. Would that bother you? Can it be easily remedied?

I'm awaiting a message regarding the case number and movement calibre.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280736609184?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!

P.S. please don't anyone buy it! At least not until I've made in informed decision.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Gold? Or gold plated. It has a stainless back doesn't it? If it's plated it's not cheap. Plated watches are less desirable than solid. :dontgetit:

Mike


----------



## Fox Mulder (Jul 13, 2011)

It's gold plated. That doesn't concern me too much, as I can't afford a solid gold watch anyway. And I believe the gold plating of yesteryear was much better than it is today.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I was looking on the Omega site, and it looks like a MD 111.0107, except that one is supposed to be 33mm. It looks to be a 70's model. It will likely be a cal.620 or cal.625, both of which are 17 jewels.

The dial may clean up, but I wouldn't count on it, cleaning dials is a tricky business.

Later,

William


----------



## Fox Mulder (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you William, that's helpful.

Perhaps they included the crown in their measurements. Hopefully they will reply soon and confirm your identification.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

The only concern I would have is the availabilty of spares, if needed in the future. There's no mention of the calibre (it looks like a 1960s to me). If it's post-ETA, no problem. I'm told if it's an original original Omega miovement, you may be stuffed for spare parts.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice looking watch..........but you can still get parts for Omega movements, believe me i've done a few........

As regards ETA movements in Omega watches i think it's abhorent!!! :butcher:

It's like lifting the bonnet of a Rolls Royce car and finding a BMW V12 engine inside, instead of the V8 6.75 Litre Rolls motor

Rolls soon learned their mistake and went back to the V8 engines, and it's good to see Omega designing and making their own movements for a change......... Otherwise Omega just becomes a "designer" watch with an ETA movement and a "Omega" dial

Someone i know had their vintage Omega serviced by Omega themselves, they just took out the Gold plated movement and stuck an ETA one inside, when he found out what they done he went seriously Ballistic............


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Nice looking watch..........but you can still get parts for Omega movements, believe me i've done a few........
> 
> ..As regards ETA movements in Omega watches i think it's abhorent!!! :butcher:
> 
> Someone i know had their vintage Omega serviced by Omega themselves, they just took out the Gold plated movement and stuck an ETA one inside, when he found out what they done he went seriously Ballistic............


Don't have any personal experience with Omegas, it's just what I've heard.

And I had the impression that since the 1970s 'quartz crisis', most 'mass market' manufacturers have been relying on ETA's for their base movements?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking watch..........but you can still get parts for Omega movements, believe me i've done a few........
> ...


P.S. As ever the DeVille lies in the detail.. LOL


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > harryblakes7 said:
> ...


It took 2 days, and that's the best you can come up with? :tease:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roamer Man said:
> ...


As put downs go.......... they don't come much Cruella than that :rofl:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Big Bad Boris said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Roamer Man said:
> ...


See, that's how you do it.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Someone i know had their vintage Omega serviced by Omega themselves, they just took out the Gold plated movement and stuck an ETA one inside, when he found out what they done he went seriously Ballistic............


That reminds me of an experience with watch repairers 40 years ago with my very first Roamer. I'd crushed the glass whilst doing press-ups and the bracelet pinged, watch slipped under my hand and...crunch. I was on an oil rig out in Angola at the time, so first opportunity on-shore, I took it to a watch place and they fixed a new glass. A very domed goofy one. Ok, it was the best deepest darkest Africa could do, you can't expect miracles. So fine, but I'd also bent the minute hand, and next time in the sea the water got in and marked the dial.

I decided I'd wait until the return to blighty to get a proper repair done (I'd bought a fancy new Rockshell in Las Palmas meanwhile, so no sweat). Well, I dropped it on to the local shop where I'd bought it 5 years earlier, with appropriate instructions. Two weeks later I went to collect it and they handed me a different watch! Except it wasn't, but it now had a totally different dial. I chose that watch because I liked the dial so much, and they fitted a particularly horrible one!

Also, they hadn't fitted a new minute hand either. The dumbo in the shop wrote it down as a 'new second hand' in error, which they had duly done exactly that, despite it being bleeding obvious it need a new minute hand instead...Doh

I wouldn't say I went ballistic, I was just amazed at the stupidity of it. I did eventually get it back with an almost-identical dial and glass as the original. Then shortly after, I stupidly gave it away

..always regretted that.


----------

